

Ask HN: Any outstanding business plan samples available? - florence

Does anyone know where I could find a few samples of well-written, high-quality business plans?  I already have a lot of resources/info about what to put in a plan, but I'm hoping to see a few examples of what investors would consider an outstanding plan.  Also, what is the best form-- is it mainly just a short slide deck and a one-page overview, or is a more formal document preferred?<p>A bit of context... our enterprise software startup is in the late early-stage phase, looking to switch gears and enter the growth stage.  We have a nice, growing group of corporate clients, decent revenue, and a product that's gone through several iterations.  The time has come to recruit a professional management team, and so we're in the process of preparing to raise a Series A round.  Given our enterprise focus, a key quality for doing well is presenting ourselves in a professional manner (think Siebel Systems).  And so, we're a bit nervous about submitting a plan to investors that looks/reads amateurish.  If possible, it would really be helpful to have a few examples of well-regarded business plans we could use to measure our own efforts.<p>Does anyone have any excellent examples they could share?  (Although we expect they would be non-confidential, we would keep them private).  Thanks!
======
tkallai
Hi , if you give me your email address i will send you a sample of the
professional Business Plan, which is required ny venture capital companies
..thanks.. tundek@hotmail.com. bye, Tünde Kallai

